# Pleco Id



## CrazyFishLady (May 11, 2011)

Hi,
I know I've asked this question before, but I've got some new ones a few months back and want to see what some of you think
Thanks, Ashley


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

need pics


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ummm invisible pleco? Very rare and hard to catch I hear.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Naw...easy to catch...just watch for the disruption in the tachyon field.


----------



## CrazyFishLady (May 11, 2011)

*Pleco Id Please*

Hi,
I posted a few days ago wondering what kinds of Plecos I had, but messed the post up by not putting in photos before I hit submit.
They are Bristle-nosed and there's four of them.
Thanks, Ashley


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

The yellow skinned ones look like L144 Blue eyed BN pleco.


----------



## CrazyFishLady (May 11, 2011)

Ha,ha.....I meant to put up pictures with it, but clicked submit too soon
I put up another post.


----------



## CrazyFishLady (May 11, 2011)

Ya, I was told that the gold ones were L144, but they had those and black ones with white dots mixed together. The one gold one as you can see has a brown dot on he's head and he's more white so I guess he's just a mutt than? 
If the one gold one is gold and has blue eyes would that make him a L144?
The black one and the brown one in picture where bought from big als just under the name BN plecos.


----------

